# Simplicity dies cold, runs fine warm



## WSAjaberwok (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all. New here, first post. I hope somone can help.

I have a 2008 Simplicity Legacy XL with a 27 hp Kawasaki FD750D engine. 

Recently, I am having this problem. When I start it, (choke pulled out), it will die after just a few seconds. It will not start again, but just cranks. I just replaced the battery, because I checked it when this problem first started, and it was giving me only 6 volts, and it was showing signs of low voltage (dim lights, slow crank).

I hoped a new battery would fix it, but no.

If I spray starter fluid in the air filter, it will turn over briefly again, but will die. If I spray in starter fluid long enough to get the motor to actually run to 15 to 30 seconds, it will stay running fine after that.

Air, spark, and gas. I thought gas. I pulled the hose between the fuel filter and pump, and drained the tank. It seemed to drain ok, so I don't think the filter is plugged. I will buy a new one since it is off anyway. Maybe pump? Or maybe carb? 

I don't have a lot of experience working on engines, and I am not afraid to get into it, but my problem is knowing what is wrong to fix. (or break while trying to fix )

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The next time it does it, loosen the fuel cap,and see if it restarts. If it does,you could have a bad vent in the cap. 
If it doesn't the fuel pump could have a bad one-way valve in it.


----------



## WSAjaberwok (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks, jhngardner367,

I already thought that the tank might be sucking a vacuum, and tried removing the gas cap. There wasn't any change by doing that.

I suppose I might have to put a fuel pump on my shopping list. 

Does anyone else have any more ideas?


----------



## WSAjaberwok (Sep 20, 2015)

*Update*

Well,

I got into the engine today. I checked the fuel pump. It seems to pump fine. I took the carburetor off, and bench tested the fuel shutoff solenoid. That also actuated OK. While I had the carburetor off, I checked everything. I found nothing seemingly odd. Holes were open, float and valves moved freely. I didn't have any fluid to actually clean it, but nothing seemed sticky.

I put everything back together, and tried to start it without the air filter on. The engine started, ran kind of rough, but ran. Died after about 30 seconds. Put the air filter back on, closed the hood. Started again, and it started right up. It ran fine, and didn't fuss at all.

So, at this time, I am at a loss. It seems to work, and I guess I'll just hope that the problem doesn't re-occur.

If anyone had any ideas what it might have been, I'm all ears.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Your first post was confusing to me in that you stated with the choke pulled out the engine started but would not stay running. Did you push in choke after starting. My Kawasaki has a peculiar habit. I pull choke, crank once and then push in choke and crank again. It almost always starts this way. If I crank too long with choke out it will flood, but it will not start without cranking once over with choke pulled. I guess it is just touchy getting gas when cold. Been that way since new. Good luck!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Come to think about it, my 1969 Bolens does the same thing. Pull the choke,roll it once,then open the choke,slightly,and it runs fine!


----------

